# 3 new mice; possible help ID'ing?



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Saturday I went out and checked the pet store for any new arrivals, and I found these three that I couldn't pass up.

One female, two males - I'm assuming all related. The two males were housed together, and the female was alone (only 'colored'
female mouse there, the rest were the PEW feeders). There was another male in a separate cage off to the side, probably because he didn't get along with the other two; I'm also assuming is related to the three I purchased. I'm not sure what he was, since I couldn't get a good look at him.

The mice were noticeably ill.. sneezing, and a bit of fur loss around the eyes and nose. I have each in their own separate cage, away from my other mice while they are quarantined and treated with extra vitamins until they recover. If anyone is concerned about the health of the mice and my handling them, I do thoroughly wash my hands before and after touching each mouse. I tried not to handle them too much.

Female:
She has red eyes, even though they look black in the images. The dark color on her fur looks black, maybe? Or a dark gray?















































1st Male:
Probably in the best condition of the three. He also has red eyes under the light, despite what the photos show.
His color looks like a dark blue, or dark gray. Not as 'black' as the females.








































2nd Male:
His coat is terrible right now, but it looks a bit curly? The stomach is noticeably lighter in color, almost a soft gray or white shade. Black eyes. I don't see any ticking in the fur, so shouldn't be agouti.















































The first two mice only have that one splash of color. So not a tricolor like my last female I posted a few days ago.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

After posting this, I checked on the female and she is now chattering. Respiratory infection? She's on vitamins and in a warm, dry area. What else can I do for her to help this along? The boys aren't chattering.


----------

